# Salt Fork lake level



## Salamander (Apr 11, 2004)

Does anybody know what the current level of Salt Fork is like and are the ramps still in good shape with all this rain?

Are there any sites that show current water levels at Salt Fork like a lot of the other lakes? Years ago I used to find the water levels on a website but I don't have that link anymore.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## alaskanguide80 (Apr 19, 2011)

I used the boat ramp behind the shortcut store today had to use knee boots to get to the dock water temp was 53 and I caught one crappie


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

How is the crappie fishing? Never fished and I will be in the area next week.


----------



## casual_observer (Dec 14, 2012)

Salamander,
The lake is about 3 ft. above normal now. You can get the lake level on the following link. It's kind of confusing because it's under "Wills Creek". That IS the lake level though, not Wills Creek level. Even though it's not a US Army Corp lake, they do keep track of it on their website because the lake level and discharge affects the level of Wills Creek, which they do control.

http://www.lrh-wc.usace.army.mil/wc/musns.htm


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

Just got back from a tourney there it's way up don't know for sure but I'd say at least 3 feet high


----------



## Salamander (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks for the information guys, I really do appreciate it...

ODNR3723, I haven't fished for crappie in awhile there but last time I did I was catching decent numbers but they were running small. Good luck and let us know how you did If you go.


----------



## gamblerman (Mar 4, 2014)

4.5 ft above the desired level this morning, and rising. I called the park abt a rumor that the lake was going to get lowered again due to dam problems. I was assured this is not the case and they will be keeping it about 800 ft MSL. gm


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Gotta love those rumors. Every year it seems. I dont even know what makes a person start such a rumor.
The water level is going to continue to rise for a while with the rain weve had. I would assume by this afternoon or tomorrow youll have trouble seeing the ramps, let alone launching.
For whatever reason, the crappie fishing there has always been very high in quantity, but the vast majority are short.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

casual_observer said:


> Salamander,
> The lake is about 3 ft. above normal now. You can get the lake level on the following link. It's kind of confusing because it's under "Wills Creek". That IS the lake level though, not Wills Creek level. Even though it's not a US Army Corp lake, they do keep track of it on their website because the lake level and discharge affects the level of Wills Creek, which they do control.
> 
> http://www.lrh-wc.usace.army.mil/wc/musns.htm


I was pretty sure that was Wills Creek Lake reported there? Being an Army Corp lake it would be listed, and I don't see it anywhere else.


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

Well once again I'm all ready to start spring fishing. Got my boat all
ready, poles restrung with line, batteries charged, Checked/fixed trailer lights and even picked up a couple dozen crawlers in the yard last night and here we go again......Can't get close to the launch without wading, water is all muddy.
It's flooded every where I look. Can't even bank fish because the water is up to the parking lot or road edge. K-rap ! You just watch, by the time the water goes down I'll be working and can't get out.. April showers bring May flowers 
and PISS ME OFF.


----------



## casual_observer (Dec 14, 2012)

M.Magis said:


> I was pretty sure that was Wills Creek Lake reported there? Being an Army Corp lake it would be listed, and I don't see it anywhere else.


Salt Fork is not listed under the "project" lakes because it is not an Army Corp lake. It is owned and managed by ODNR. However, if you look down below the lakes, it says "stream gage". There under "Wills Creek" it says Derwent, Cambridge and Salt Fork Lake. The Salt Fork Lake number is not the stream level, but the current lake level. It is the lake level either + or - normal level of 800.00. They monitor the lake level because the discharge from Salt Fork affects Wills Creek above Cambridge. 

I admit it looks misleading and I don't claim to know much, but I do know that this is correct.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

casual_observer said:


> Salt Fork is not listed under the "project" lakes because it is not an Army Corp lake. It is owned and managed by ODNR. However, if you look down below the lakes, it says "stream gage". There under "Wills Creek" it says Derwent, Cambridge and Salt Fork Lake. The Salt Fork Lake number is not the stream level, but the current lake level. It is the lake level either + or - normal level of 800.00. They monitor the lake level because the discharge from Salt Fork affects Wills Creek above Cambridge.
> 
> I admit it looks misleading and I don't claim to know much, but I do know that this is correct.


I think I see what you're saying now. I thought you meant the top list. 
Thanks.


----------



## Salamander (Apr 11, 2004)

casual_observer said:


> Salamander,
> The lake is about 3 ft. above normal now. You can get the lake level on the following link. It's kind of confusing because it's under "Wills Creek". That IS the lake level though, not Wills Creek level. Even though it's not a US Army Corp lake, they do keep track of it on their website because the lake level and discharge affects the level of Wills Creek, which they do control.
> 
> http://www.lrh-wc.usace.army.mil/wc/musns.htm


Thanks casual_observer!

That is exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## Salamander (Apr 11, 2004)

Sr.Jigger said:


> Well once again I'm all ready to start spring fishing. Got my boat all
> ready, poles restrung with line, batteries charged, Checked/fixed trailer lights and even picked up a couple dozen crawlers in the yard last night and here we go again......Can't get close to the launch without wading, water is all muddy.
> It's flooded every where I look. Can't even bank fish because the water is up to the parking lot or road edge. K-rap ! You just watch, by the time the water goes down I'll be working and can't get out.. April showers bring May flowers
> and PISS ME OFF.


I know exactly what you're talking about Sr.Jigger, I did the same thing. It will get better soon for sure.


----------

